

Ask HN:Generate celebrity photos and videos from Twitter feed  - tzz

I noticed, most of the time, my niece searches Twitter for photo and video of her favorite celebrity. Trying to consume everything about him. So I built http://celob.com to monitors popular Twitter feed for celebrity news. Once it becomes popular, it auto post the tweet.<p>I know it rough right now. I need to do a better job of clustering the news and removing duplicates. So far, most of the work I did is in backend monitoring Twitter and YouTube. For now, I am just using Tumblr for frontend.<p>I knew this might have a chance, when it auto posted a concert video of Snoop and Tupac (in hologram) at Coachella: http://celob.com/post/21209053946/tupac-hologram-video-signing-with-snoop-at<p>Please let me know what you think and you suggestions
======
tzz
Clickable: 1\. <http://celob.com> 2\.
[http://celob.com/post/21209053946/tupac-hologram-video-
signi...](http://celob.com/post/21209053946/tupac-hologram-video-signing-with-
snoop-at)

